# اكبر ســـفيـنــــه فى العــــالم نوع ال Tanker.



## Eng-Maher (10 سبتمبر 2007)

[COLOR="Red"]اكبر ســـفيـنــــه فى العــــالم نوع ال Tanker.[/COLOR]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The biggest ships ever constructed 
Supertankers extraordinaire!

The biggest ships ever constructed were four supertankers built in France at the end of the seventies, having a 555.000 DWT and a 414 meters length. They launched from the shipyard Chantiers de l'Atlantique at Saint Nazaire. The only larger ship was the jumboized "Knock Nevis"; ex "Jahre Viking", ex "Seawise Giant", ex "Porthos", in 1981 (see entry in Part 2). However, the Batillus class had the greater gross tonnage per ship, and it could be argued that they were, in fact, larger than the Knock Nevis.

* Batillus, built in 1976, scrapped in 1985. 
* Bellamya, built in 1976, scrapped in 1986. 
* Pierre Guillaumat, built in 1977, scrapped in 1983. 
* Prairial, built in 1979, 
(also as "Hellas Fos" and "Sea Giant") scrapped in 2003​


---------------------------------






----------------






-----------------





ملحوظه هذه السفينه قبل وقفها على الرصيف بتبطل عمل المحركات قبل الدخول الى الرصيف بحوالى 3 ميل بحرى


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 سبتمبر 2007)

وتوجد سفينه ايضا اسمها سفينه الحريه ... وان شاء الله فى موضوع اخر ..


----------



## انهارده احلى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الصور الجميلة ؛وفى انتظار المزيد؛ بارك الله فيك


----------



## المناوب (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وان شاء الله الجديد قادم


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

يالي هذه السفينه العملاقه
بس ما قدرت افهم هي بتحمل اي 
اي نوع من انواع اعمالها
شكرا لك استاذي المشرف العزيز ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور عزيزى ريمون
نوع التنكر ... اى ناقله البترول tanker ship


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا استاذي الفاضل المشرف ماهر
شكرا لك


----------



## ابن البلد (11 سبتمبر 2007)

هذه المواضيع مهمة جدا وأساسية 
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ ماهر
أرى أنهم يستعملون مصطلح Deadweight ويختصرونه ب dwt
يعني أحمال ميتة بالترجمة الحرفية ...ولكنه يشمل كل شيء في السفينة ...جسم وحمولة .. 
هذه ال Pierre Guillaumat تحمل 550 ألف طن
قلائل هي السفن التي تصل ال500 ألف


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 سبتمبر 2007)

شبلي موعد قال:


> هذه المواضيع مهمة جدا وأساسية
> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ ماهر
> أرى أنهم يستعملون مصطلح Deadweight ويختصرونه ب dwt
> يعني أحمال ميتة بالترجمة الحرفية ...ولكنه يشمل كل شيء في السفينة ...جسم وحمولة ..
> ...



الف شكر اخى شبلى على مشاركتك وعلى التوضيح الصح تمام يا هندسا :75: ...
وفعلا تعتبر شىء ضخم جدا هذه السفينه


----------

